# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Botox nu ook efficiënt tegen kanker?

## FRANCOIS580

*Botox wordt nu al enige tijd succesvol ingezet tegen huidveroudering en dan vooral tegen ouderdomsrimpels en kraaienpootjes. Recent ontdekten wetenschappers dat dit middel ook doeltreffend is om de vele migrainelijders van hun helse pijnen te verlossen, en nu blijkt uit de resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke studies dat hetzelfde botox in de nabije toekomst wel eens doeltreffend kan worden in de strijd tegen blaasontstekingen, aderverkalking en kanker. Botox wordt nu al de aspirine van de eenentwintigste eeuw genoemd.*


(Francois580)


De therapeurische werking van botox richt zich in hoofdzaak op je zenuwcellen, waardoor het zijn doeltreffendheid al bewees tegen huidveroudering, distony en migraine. Nu werd in tal van wetenschappelijke studies nagegaan of botuline 
een positief effect heeft op nog andere lichaamscellen. De zogenaamde snare-eiwitten waar de toxines op ingrijpen, bevinden zich onder andere in een bepaald type fagocyten en mestcellen. Deze cellen spelen een belangrijke rol bij allerlei allergieën, bloedvergiftiging, aderverkalking, chronische inflammatoire aandoeningen waaronder reuma en artritis en kanker.
Tijdens de jongste onderzoeken kwamen dezelfde wetenschappers tot de vaststelling dat de therapeutische werking van botox heel wat verder gaat dan tot hiertoe werd gedacht.



*Migraine, rimpels, blaasproblemen en zweten*


Botox lijkt goed op weg om hét geneesmiddel te worden tegen allerlei welvaarts- en andere ouderdomskwalen. Het wordt nu al verwerkt in vele anti-rimpelcrèmes en is efficiënt tegen migraine, spierspasmen en zelfs tegen overdreven transpireren. 
En daar blijft het dus niet bij, want nu blijkt botoxdus ook doeltreffend tegen migraine. Wetenschappers voorspellen het nu al een gouden toekomst. Zo zal het binnenkort officieel erkend zal worden als geneesmiddel tegen allerlei blaasproblemen *.../...* 

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...en-kanker.html

----------

